# New member from Norway



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i am happy to be the first to say hi and welcome!!!!! lino is breathtaking!!!! i love her. have fun posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Aww, great pictures. Have fun posting!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

your mare is BEAUTIFUL! 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
You have very pretty horses!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome! Nice to get more nordic people here 

You've a beautiful horse and you're a great photographer.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

whoo, another nordic one ! Welcome ! 
now we just need a dane and we have someone from all of the nordic countries :wink:


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome, 
And wow! Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Firstly a very warm welcome to the forum. Secondly your Lino is a *SUPER MODEL*!!!! Wow, if Lino was a woman I would have proposed her!! hahaha .

Sorry for going off shoot there but your horse is sooooooooo HOT!!! specially the first photo...aaaa Im in love!! haha 

Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Regards


----------



## Silje (Nov 11, 2008)

What a warm welcome! 
Thank you for the compliments on my horse and the pics
And yes- she is a little star...

Look out for more to come:lol:

-Silje


----------

